# Missing only at 17 - 23k RPM



## wasgood (Sep 28, 2014)

My Z31 is uneasy and stutters between the 17k and the 23k rev range. It's a manual. This happens about 80% of the time, and gets worse of a miss the longer it is driven, but only at this range of revs. It also has an uneasy idle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Start with the basics: check your fuel pressure, spark plugs and wires, cap and rotor, ignition timing and check for vacuum leaks. Distributors were prone to failing, so check for excessive play in the rotor shaft and check for a noisy distributor bearing while running. Check the ECM for stored codes.


----------



## wasgood (Sep 28, 2014)

Fuel pressure was an issue. It's been solved the 1st injector was leaking. The Spark plugs and wires have also been replaced. Timing has been redone. I can't hear any vacuum leaks, mine is the NA so it has the idle up solenoid, which i've pulled off and cleaned. Distributer could be an issue as it's been changed before. Were there any differences in the part numbers across the year models? I'll check codes tomorrow.


----------

